# Anyone know the difference between 6lbs and 1lb?



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Here's some bass porn for the fellas who haven't had a chance to get out yet . Got these on Rocky Fork today. Never fished here when there wasn't lots of weeds (alive). Not lots of action, but I did make my first bite count. It is my personal best by a full pound. No, that's not where I caught either of them...just went there for the pics.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweeeeet!
Rocky does have some great bass in it. I'm planning a camping trip there this spring for a long weekend of fishing and relaxation.. We always have a blast when we go there.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice fish, congrats....


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice! Catch!


----------



## WAR2LW (Jul 16, 2008)

The one on the right is bait for the HOG!!!!!


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish! I fished there today for 4 hours and no bites. Looks like the lake is in spring turnover. It was fun to be out there.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Very nice. Congrats on your success.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice bass Brian.

Whats going on with your upper lip?


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

Me likey bass porn! Nice hog


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

BITE-ME said:


> Whats going on with your upper lip?


Obviously you're not aware of "MUSTACHE MARCH"!


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice FISH!!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

I'll guess you got the 6# while searching for the last remaining Rocky musky & then pitched 1/4 oz jigs against dock pilings to complete the day.


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

I am typically a catfish guy, but that 6 pounder gets my blood pumping! Nice catch!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

congrats on the nice LMB


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Dang, that's a nice fat lm bass. Congratulations!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

80 oz's.....


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Did you put those beauties back or did you keep them?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

FSHNERIE said:


> 80 oz's.....


 LOL I was going with 5 pounds but you beat me to it. An "A" in math for you!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

That Bass has to weigh 6.5-7.00lbs.It's full of eggs.Hope you returned it where you caught it.Nice catch.

Roscoe


----------



## callmelando (Mar 2, 2008)

Lynxis said:


> Did you put those beauties back or did you keep them?


He put 'em both back alive & kickin', I assure you-good luck to all in catching that fattie later this year (I hope to myself)!


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Year is off to a good start...got what I feel was close to 5lbs this evening. Had an hour to burn and hit a local public pond. Had a nice gentleman who was there take a pic for me. This old girl was full of eggs and heavy. Nice fish for the amount of pressure this pond gets.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

YMCA bass?


----------

